# 1998 Nissan Altima GXE



## peggybutler174 (Nov 4, 2015)

Get in push the clutch and the WHOLE PEDAL Assemblty is moving.. i cant seem to find the mounting bolts I need a clear image of the assembly HELP>>>


----------

